# 30 gallon tank, which P to get



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 2 30 gallon tanks. One is a 30 long *36*x12x15 and the other is a 30 tall *31*x12x18. Im not sure about the heights but I know that they are both 30 gallon tanks but one is longer but not as tall. So my question is, are there any Ps that I can keep in there for life? Im obviously looking in the serra family but what options do I have? I heard that Sanchezi are good in a 30 for life, but what do you think? What other species can I keep in there. If they wont be happy in a 30 then I dont want to get any P at all to put in there, but I know that I would like to add a few more Ps to my collection. I dont have enough money to buy a larger tank,but what do you guys think that I could keep in a 30 gallon? Thank you.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe you could sell both those tanks and put that cash towards a bigger one? One of my LFS will do that with tanks. Just a thought....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would look into a bigger tank for any piranha species.

The smallest p's that would stay in a 30 gallon tank for awhile (not life) would be a Irritans or a Sanchezi. But even they would need a bigger tank.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

could do as stated above, but to be honest what ever P you get in there the tanks are maybe still a tad small, so maybe only a sanchezi would be the best idea


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sanchezi.......irritan for long time.......


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

get a bigger tank. you and the fish will be happer.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok thanks everyone, I'll just put some community fish or some convicts in it then. I'd rather not put a P in there if it wont be happy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sacrifice said:


> Ok thanks everyone, I'll just put some community fish or some convicts in it then. I'd rather not put a P in there if it wont be happy.


Good decision. You can put a baby piranha in that 30 gallon tank, but you just need to know when its right to upgrade to a bigger tank. But community fish tanks are fun to maintain too.


----------

